# Chinese CNC router issue



## asim.alpha108 (Nov 5, 2021)

Hello everyone, hope everyone is doing well and happy.
I have a chinese cnc router at the workplace, dont know when it came there or who bought it.
I have done a lot of work on it but recently I am facing an issue which I can't seem to solve or even understand.
The router seems like to be stuck in continuous on/off cycle. The software nc studio seems to working fine enough but it gets stuck in manual jog as well.
I am posting a video as well so you may understand better.
Any help in resolving this issue will be highly appreciated from myside.
The video is not attached, i can send it to anyone willing to help.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

welcome to the forum, Asim.
videos, drawings, sketches and photos always help with the most with problems such as this.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum,,,


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Albert Z (Oct 23, 2021)

Is the event random or only happens under a particular set of circumstances?

Does it affect all axes or one axis in particular?


----------



## asim.alpha108 (Nov 5, 2021)

It is affecting all the axes, and is continious issue.
It starts when I open the Nc studio and try to move the axis manually or automatically.


----------



## Albert Z (Oct 23, 2021)

I assume you are running NCStudio from a laptop or PC, you didn't specify. If so, is it possible to scrub NCStudio from the PC and reload it?


----------



## asim.alpha108 (Nov 5, 2021)

Yes I am running it from a PC. I have tried installing windows from scratch, reinstalling the drivers, but nothing seems to work.


----------



## Rickselfmadeross (Nov 20, 2021)

asim.alpha108 said:


> Yes I am running it from a PC. I have tried installing windows from scratch, reinstalling the drivers, but nothing seems to work.


same problem. mach3 usb wont work.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Rickselfmadeross


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Rick.


----------



## asim.alpha108 (Nov 5, 2021)

Why I can't share any video here, my problem can be best explained only through a video. But I cannot upload it anyhow.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

asim.alpha108 said:


> Why I can't share any video here, my problem can be best explained only through a video. But I cannot upload it anyhow.


It needs to be on YouTube or other host. Then you can share it here.


----------



## asim.alpha108 (Nov 5, 2021)

- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




m.youtube.com


----------



## asim.alpha108 (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## asim.alpha108 (Nov 5, 2021)

Kindly check the videos and if anyone can help plz share your thoughts.


----------



## asim.alpha108 (Nov 5, 2021)

Pci card which is connected between the machine and pc.
Pci card is the same, other one is different in my machine.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

You say the spindle cycles on/off? Have you checked for a broken or lose wire? I would open up those wire trays, use an air hose and shop vac to clean the dust out. Check all the wiring. Especially the wires going to the spindle.


----------



## asim.alpha108 (Nov 5, 2021)

Cncest said:


> You say the spindle cycles on/off? Have you checked for a broken or lose wire? I would open up those wire trays, use an air hose and shop vac to clean the dust out. Check all the wiring. Especially the wires going to the spindle.


Can you plz check the video again? And hear the sound when the led lights on motor controllers flicker. It can be heard clearly throughout the video. All the 3 spindles are doing this at the same moment?


----------



## Bentley (Mar 22, 2021)

asim.alpha108 said:


> Can you plz check the video again? And hear the sound when the led lights on motor controllers flicker. It can be heard clearly throughout the video. All the 3 spindles are doing this at the same moment?


Can you move the x Axis manually powered off? It almost sounds like its binding at the moment you hear the sound. Also a good cleanup Wouldn’t hurt either.. Check all your rail guides and bearings. That would have been the first things I would have checked.


----------

